# Well, I am embarrassed to say.......ABT's Time



## flash (May 31, 2010)

Being I rarely do these in the smoker anymore and opt for my gas grill instead, I have forgotten the general time and temp these should be done at. I use 325º @ 45 minutes on the grill. So what on the smoker?

 275º @ 2 hours???


----------



## pineywoods (May 31, 2010)

I usually run my smoker at 225-245 and they generally take 2.5-3 hours


----------



## rdknb (May 31, 2010)

I use a temp of 225 for 2 hours


----------



## mballi3011 (May 31, 2010)

I'm usually at about 230°-240° and I let them go for about 2 1/2- 3 hours or so. I like them alittle more tender then some folks.


----------

